# alternative a iPhoto?



## JPD (19 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
je viens d'avoir mon iPad nouveau modele.
Je cherche des apps.
quelle alternative a iPhoto par exemple?
y a t il un "guide" des apps quelque part?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Avril 2012)

La question qui tue: une alternative à iPhoto, ok, mais pour quoi faire?

Trier? Retoucher sur l'ipad (rien que l'écrire j'en ai la nausée)?


Il y a plein de très bonnes app pour tout, mais il faut préciser...


----------



## JPD (22 Avril 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> La question qui tue: une alternative à iPhoto, ok, mais pour quoi faire?
> 
> Trier? Retoucher sur l'ipad (rien que l'écrire j'en ai la nausée)?
> 
> ...




Justement...
Si j'avais cherché une application pour trier j'aurais dit "quelle app pour trier".
Une alternative a iPhoto c'est une app qui fait ce que fait iPhoto c'est a dire trier, retoucher, etc...


----------



## Gwen (22 Avril 2012)

Et pourquoi ne pas prendre iPhoto si ce logiciel répond a tes besoins ?


----------



## JPD (22 Avril 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Et pourquoi ne pas prendre iPhoto si ce logiciel répond a tes besoins ?




Parcequ'APPLE n'a pas le monopole des bons logiciels.
Il en existe peu etre de meilleurs peu etre moins chers


----------



## Gwen (22 Avril 2012)

Moins chère, ça va être serré. Et non, a ma connaissance, il n'existe pas de logiciel comme iPhoto. Il y a d'autres logiciels qui font mieux dans certains domaines, mais il faut avoir plusieurs logiciels pour au final avoir toutes les fonctionnalités d'iPhoto.

Et les catalogueurs que j'ai testés étaient tout simplement pas a la hauteur je trouve.

Par contre, niveau retouche, il y a mieux, bien mieux. PhotoForge 2, SnapSeed, FX Photo Studio, TouchRetouch, etc.


----------



## JPD (22 Avril 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Moins chère, ça va être serré. Et non, a ma connaissance, il n'existe pas de logiciel comme iPhoto. Il y a d'autres logiciels qui font mieux dans certains domaines, mais il faut avoir plusieurs logiciels pour au final avoir toutes les fonctionnalités d'iPhoto.
> 
> Et les catalogueurs que j'ai testés étaient tout simplement pas a la hauteur je trouve.
> 
> Par contre, niveau retouche, il y a mieux, bien mieux. PhotoForge 2, SnapSeed, FX Photo Studio, TouchRetouch, etc.




Je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup de logiciels avec des filtres et c'est pas trop ma tasse de the. Je ne m'en sert pas beaucoup.
J'ai achete Photogene.
Que je n'ai pas exploré a fond mais qui a l'air tres puissant au niveau retouche...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Avril 2012)

Je ne le dirais jamais assez: retoucher sur iPad est une hérésie... L'écran n'est pas et ne peut pas être étalonné... Sans étalonnage, toute retouche est vouée à l'échec....

Pourquoi se déchirer à ajuster sa retouche, pour qu'elle ne s'affiche pas correctement sur les autres écrans ou qu'elle s'imprime dans d'autres couleurs?


N'importe suel graphiste ou photographe un peu sérieux te diras que le maillon numéro 1 d'une chaîne de retouche, c'est l'étalonnage...


Je te déconseille fortement la retouche sur iPad, qui possède un écran très mal étalonné intentionnellement par Apple (saturation trop élevée notamment). Ça fait péter les couleurs mais ça supprime la précision et détruit toute possibilité de retouche sérieuse...


iPhoto est très bien pour trier ou faire de jolies présentations de ses images, mais en aucun cas pour retoucher...


----------

